# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  فقط لعاشقات اللؤلؤ الطبيعي...........

## إن الله يراك

اكسسوارات اللؤلؤ 

2012

























*

*




*

*



*

**




*

*

*
*
**
**
*




*

*


*

*


*











*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*كتير حلوين 
احترت انو اختيار انا بموت بشي اسمه لؤلؤ 
بشكرك كتيرعلى المجموعة المميزة 
جد كتير زوء 


ينقل الموضوع للقسم الانسب 
اكسسوارات*

----------


## &روان&

كتييييييييييييير حلو وهاد كتير عجبني

----------


## shams spring

*جد كلهم حلوين ....كل واحد احلى من التاني 
واكيد اللؤلؤ اله رونقه الخاص وجماليته المميزة 

يسلمو ~.~ ان الله يراك~.~ على هالتشكيلة المميزة للؤلؤ *

----------


## إن الله يراك

> *كتير حلوين 
> احترت انو اختيار انا بموت بشي اسمه لؤلؤ 
> بشكرك كتيرعلى المجموعة المميزة 
> جد كتير زوء 
> 
> 
> ينقل الموضوع للقسم الانسب 
> اكسسوارات*


والله وانا كمان بحبه بس بدك مين يجيبه هههههههههههه

----------


## إن الله يراك

> كتييييييييييييير حلو وهاد كتير عجبني


اختيارك كتير راقي وناعم منووووووورة

----------


## إن الله يراك

شمووووووووووووووووس منوووووووورة يا لؤلؤة

----------


## دموع الغصون

> والله وانا كمان بحبه بس بدك مين يجيبه هههههههههههه


بابا بجيب يسعدلي ياه شو وراه خليه يدفع .. الؤلؤ بالاكسسوارات بجنن بيعطي انوثه أكتر من الألماس والاحجار الكريمة 
و أنتِ خلي زوجك يجيبلك هدية قومتك بالسلامه تشرطي عليه من هلا رج تجيبيله ولي او ولية العهد 
الله يرزقك الذريه الصالحه يارب و

----------


## (dodo)

كلهم حلوين كلك زوق 
وهاد كتير عجبني

----------


## مادلين

واو من الاخر بدي اياهم كلهم ,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

كلك زوء كتيررررررررر حلوين

----------

